# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Jasmina e zhdukur që 20 vite - Rrëfimi i trishtë i nënës Florije Jasharaj

## Akuamarini

Jasmina e zhdukur që 20 vite - Rrëfimi i trishtë i nënës Florije Jasharaj në Përrallë me Tupan

First Channel
Publicerades den 24 dec. 2018

----------

